# LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!



## Kastor (8. August 2012)

*LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Die Displayrahmen der neuen Monitore IPS237 und IPS277 von LG sind in Wirklichkeit gar nicht die von LG angegebenen 1,2mm dünn, sondern über 1cm!

Hier bei golem.de genauer nachzulesen!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Das ist wirklich enttäuschend.

Das wäre mein nächster geworden.


----------



## Jens92 (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

da wurd gut gephotoshoped


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Das wären vielleicht meine 3 Nächsten geworden. 
Gibt es eigentlich brauchbare Alternativen mit dünnem Rahmen?


----------



## poiu (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

ähm was ist denn eigentlich der vorteil von extrem dünnen rahmen, ausgenommen wenn man die als Bild an die Wand hängt kann ich aufgrund des standfußes keinen sehen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



poiu schrieb:


> ähm was ist denn eigentlich der vorteil von extrem dünnen rahmen


 
Design und Vorteile bei Multimonitoring. Außerdem versprechen die Werte des Monitors ziemlich viel. Das hätte wirklich ein Geheimtipp sein können.


----------



## regensburger (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Denke wenn man mit mehreren Monitoren spielt, ist es sehr angenehm einen schmalen Rahmen zu haben


----------



## Kleebl00d (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

@poiu: vorteile beim multimonitoring (schmalere unterbrechung zwischen den monitoren)


----------



## Hugo78 (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



poiu schrieb:


> ähm was ist denn eigentlich der vorteil von extrem dünnen rahmen, ausgenommen wenn man die als Bild an die Wand hängt kann ich aufgrund des standfußes keinen sehen


 
Stell mal drei Stück nebeneinander und frag dann nochmal...


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Multimonitoring.. so jetzt ist 6 mal nacheinander dasselbe gepostet


----------



## Locuza (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



poiu schrieb:


> ähm was ist denn eigentlich der vorteil von extrem dünnen rahmen, ausgenommen wenn man die als Bild an die Wand hängt kann ich aufgrund des standfußes keinen sehen


 Z.B. für Multimonitoring ein enormer Vorteil! 

@ Topic

Ich liebe die Cyperport Beschreibung:


> Cyberport spricht von einem _"1,2 mm schmalen Gehäuserahmen im ausgeschalteten Zustand"_ und verweist darauf, dass sich der Rahmen durch das Einschalten auf 11,4 mm vergrößert.



Einfach magic


----------



## Metalhead85 (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wer blöder ist, LG oder Cyberport....Mal ehrlich, dafür müsste LG nochmal Strafe zahlen (mussten sie in der Vergangenheit ja auch so selten )


----------



## ich111 (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



> Cyberport spricht von einem _"1,2 mm schmalen Gehäuserahmen im ausgeschalteten Zustand"_ und verweist darauf, dass sich der Rahmen durch das Einschalten auf 11,4 mm vergrößert.


 Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein, noch dümmer gehts doch nicht mehr: Durch das einschalten vergrößert sich der Rahmen


----------



## Xtreme RS (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

LOL ich hatte deshalb gerade 3 Stück (27 Zöller) bestellt und per Vorkasse überwiesen....
Ich werde die jetzt trotzdem zumindest mal testen und wenn die Dinger sch... sind kauf ich wirklich nie wieder LG.

Den ersten LG, den ich hatte war zufällig genau nach der Garantiezeit abgeraucht. (Netzteil defekt)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Den ersten LG, den ich hatte war zufällig genau nach der Garantiezeit abgeraucht. (Netzteil defekt)


 
Dein Monitor ist abgeraucht weil dein Netzteil kaputt ging? Bezieht ein Monitor nicht separat per Kaltgerätekabel Strom?

Das ist wirklich eine der größten Frechheiten die ich hier im Forum miterleben durfte. Dass auch noch der schöne nahezu rahmenlose Monitor auf dem Paket ist konnte doch kein 'Fehler' sein? Das wird doch spätestens bei der Herstellung auffallen.


----------



## gramallama (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Der eigentlich Rahmen ist ja scheinbar wirklich nur 1,2mm dick, allerdings ist der Bildschirm nicht direkt im Rahmen drinn, sondern liegt weiter innen, somit wird der "Rahmen" durch ein schwarzes "Bild" verbreitert. Irgendwie ziemlich dumm, aber schick ist er trotzdem.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dein Monitor ist abgeraucht weil dein Netzteil kaputt ging? Bezieht ein Monitor nicht separat per Kaltgerätekabel Strom?
> 
> Das ist wirklich eine der größten Frechheiten die ich hier im Forum miterleben durfte. Dass auch noch der schöne nahezu rahmenlose Monitor auf dem Paket ist konnte doch kein 'Fehler' sein? Das wird doch spätestens bei der Herstellung auffallen.


 
Logischerweise meint er das Netzteil des Monitors. Denn ein Monitor hat auch ein "Netzteil"/Stromspeisung.
Zufall war das nicht, eher gut berechnet (Natürlich zum Nachteil für den Käufer).

Jo es ist mMn einfach ein guter Marketingag und wenn der Rahmen 1,2 mm dick ist, was er auch ist - hat der Hersteller ja nicht gelogen . Ich persönlich habe noch nie einen TV oder TFT gekauft ohne ihn vorher irgendwo mal live angeschaut zu haben..


----------



## Locuza (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Jo es ist mMn einfach ein guter Marketingag und wenn der Rahmen 1,2 mm dick ist, was er auch ist - hat der Hersteller ja nicht gelogen . Ich persönlich habe noch nie einen TV oder TFT gekauft ohne ihn vorher irgendwo mal live angeschaut zu haben..


 Das nicht, aber wenn der Innenrahmen nochmal 10 mm dick ist und auf den Bildern ein Produkt abgebildet wird und auch so beworben, wo der Monitor so abgebildet wird, dass er scheinbar wirklich einen Rahmen von nur 1,2mm Dicke besitzt, dann ist das irreführende Werbung.

Man schaue sich nur dieses Video an, welches einen anderen Monitor zeigt, als verkauft wird. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8owJ8jA_4Eo&feature=related


----------



## Xtreme RS (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Ich frage mich gerade ganz ehrlich, ob ich nicht einfach ne andere Marke bestellen soll...
Man muss sich als zahlender Kunde (noch )nicht alles gefallen lassen...


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber wenn der Innenrahmen nochmal 10 mm dick ist und auf den Bildern ein Produkt abgebildet wird und auch so beworben, wo der Monitor so abgebildet wird, dass er scheinbar wirklich einen Rahmen von nur 1,2mm Dicke besitzt, dann ist das irreführende Werbung.
> 
> Man schaue sich nur dieses Video an, welches einen anderen Monitor zeigt, als verkauft wird.
> LG IPS Monitor_[2] Wide Viewing Angle - YouTube


 
Ja da hast du natürlich Recht. 



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ganz ehrlich, ob ich nicht einfach ne andere Marke bestellen soll...
> Man muss sich als zahlender Kunde (noch )nicht alles gefallen lassen...




Profitier doch von deinem Rückgaberecht und bleibe schlimmstenfalls auf dem Porto der 3 TFTs sitzen. 
Evtl. als "zerbrechlich" versenden, nicht dass die TFTs noch defekt beim Hersteller ankommen..


----------



## DividedStates (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Uh, das nenne ich schon böswillige Täuschung, was LG sich da geleistet hat.

Wie kann man denn sowas bringen? LG muss offensichtlich damit gerechnet haben, dass die Kiste niemand kauft und/oder gehofft haben, das sich nur Leute ohne Zugang zur Außenwelt das Ding hinstellen. 
Ich mein, das Ding wird aufgrund der Werbung mit 1,2mm gekauft, um damit endlich ein fast Rahmenfreies Multimonitorsystem zu bauen. Jeder der noch normal im Kopf ist, würde das Ding sofort wieder zurückschicken und sich danach in der Schlange zur Verbraucherzentrale einreihen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Wie schlecht - und ich war schon mittelmäßig euphorisiert durch diesen angeblich schmalen Rahmen


----------



## DiabloJulian (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

So ne Sauerei, dachte wirklich über einen Neukauf nach! Wenn das nicht heftige Strafen nach sich zieht! 

Am liebsten würd ich jetzt meinen LG Monitor ausm Fenster werfen, aber wie soll ich dann weitere fluchende Kommentare verfassen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Schwach. Echt schwach.


----------



## neflE (8. August 2012)

Als ich die Dinger in der Werbung gesehen habe hab ich auch schon geplant mir die mal anzugucken und dann evtl zu kaufen, doch jetzt das -.- 
Schade da muss man wohl doch noch etwas auf Displays mit so dünnem Rand warten.


----------



## T1mae (9. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

trolol...

dachte auch schon über nen neukauf nach...
brauch eh 2 neue desswegen...

das es möglich ist displays mit so dünnem rahmen zu bauen hab ich schon 2010 auf der CeBit sehen können daher hätts mich auch nicht gewundert wenns echt gewesen wäre...


aber DAS...
das ist ja schon mehr als nur dreißt...


so langsam hasse ich LG richtig extrem...
(mein LG smartphone is auch der größte reinfall deswegen xD)


----------



## BlueLaser (9. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

echt Sch***e LG!

von dem Laden kommt mir eh nix mehr ins Haus!
hoffentlich kommt da bald was von Samsung


----------



## spw (9. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

wäre schön,wenn eizo mal was bringen würde in der richtung schmale bezels..aber dann 3 eizo? hmm eher 3 7990 für das geld xddd


----------



## Koyote (9. August 2012)

neflE schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich die Dinger in der Werbung gesehen habe hab ich auch schon geplant mir die mal anzugucken und dann evtl zu kaufen, doch jetzt das -.-
> Schade da muss man wohl doch noch etwas auf Displays mit so dünnem Rand warten.



Dachte ich mir auch Grad  
Dünner Rahmen wäre einfach epic gewesen.


----------



## keinnick (9. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



Locuza schrieb:


> @ Topic
> 
> Ich liebe die Cyperport Beschreibung:
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch ganz einfach: Nach dem Einschalten wird der Gehäuserahmen aufgepumpt um ein stabileres Bild zu gewährleisten! Eine Weltneuheit 


Aber im Ernst: Würde das Teil halten was die Werbung verspricht, wäre es auf Grund des dünnen Rahmens ein Monitor gewesen der mich echt interessiert hätte. So ist es dann doch nur ein Standard Monitor unter vielen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*

Reicht nicht eine News zu dem Thema? 

-->

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/230590-lg-ips-237-277l-eine-mogelpackung.html


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2012)

*AW: LGs IPS237 und IPS277 Displayrahmen in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so dünn!*



> Reicht nicht eine News zu dem Thema?



Eine News reicht völlig. Dazu kommt noch, das der Beitrag hier nicht den Newsregeln entspricht.

Daher:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

